# A good approach to PE question?



## kduff70 (Jul 22, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]The power exam only gives you about six minutes to answer each question[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]So your reference material should be quickly accessible to answer the problems.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Understanding the question and what exactly the NCEES wants is key to getting correct answers. I guess want I’m trying to say is does anybody have a way of practice or techniques where you can prepare yourself enough to breakdown the question they may give. For example say the NCEES give you a question on an induction motor how in-depth you think you references should be when taking on an induction motor problem from the practices problem it does seem to difficult but if the there are other type of induction motor how best can one be prepared. I hope explained it myself well enough I’m just look for good way to practices and prepare without wasting time irrelevant areas.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Thank you for any advice[/SIZE]


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 22, 2014)

This may not be the answer you were looking for but I think it will address your concern.

Being able to answer problems quickly comes from working many problems, i.e. sample tests, and knowing different ways that those problems can be asked. Taking the GA Tech review course and working Spin Up and Complex Imaginary sample tests was a tremendous help in being able to do that. For Code problems I recommend working through as many problems in Complex/Imaginary's NEC drill book. This will familiarize you with where info is located in the NEC. Theodore Wildi's book - Machines, Drives and Power Systems(?) is also a great source for non-Code problems.

The second thing is being able to strategically decide which problems to work on which "pass" as you work through the exam. Spin-Up has a good strategy. go through exam, problem by problem from beginning to end. On this first pass work all problems that don't require you looking at notes - or at most you can quickly find the answer. Assign a "2" to all Code problems and work on 2nd pass. That way you don't jump back and forth between Code book and other reference material. Assign a "3" to all problems that you feel that you can work but require a longer amount of time to dig through reference material. This will be your third pass and can also include Code problems that you weren't able to solve earlier. 4th pass problems are ones that you might be shaky on but feel like you can use engineering reason to solve. Assign a 5 to all problems that you have no idea how to work and catch them on the 5th and final pass. I answered those by taking a look at what letter was trending and went with that - i.e. guess. 

Finally, as you work through all your sample tests, create a cross reference index where you are able to quickly located solutions to specific types of problems in the sample tests. My index helped me to quickly locate certain problems that were similar to test problems. I used two spiral ring notebooks divided into sections similar to the NCEES study guide. My motor index was located in my motor section with all the other motor material. Power factor correction was in PF section, etc.

My point is that by using this strategy I was able to work through the test as whole in a more efficient manner. The more sample tests you work the more familiar you will be with the different types of problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jul 22, 2014)

You just need to study, study and study....solve a bunch of problems...if you work a bunch of problems then on exam day you may look at your refences prob 20% of the time...the rest will come from your knowledge. In the exam you dont have too much time to go thru a library of books. When I took it in the afternoon section (the most difficult part of the exam) I actually finished half an hour earlier...the 30 min left i use it to review all the questions and re-check the most dificult ones.

Also dont forget that you need to understand the theory behind each problem.

hope this helps


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jul 22, 2014)

KatyLied just told you what you need to do...thats a really good advise...something like that is what i did.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 22, 2014)

Appreciate that Wildsoldler! Your advise was on point also.


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you both this give me better insight


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 23, 2014)

I really do appreciate the time you both took to explain to me a good study concept


----------



## PEoct (Jul 23, 2014)

i really appreciate the time and dedication u all put ! thank you so much u guys are such an inspiration.


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 23, 2014)

kduff70 said:


> [SIZE=medium]The power exam only gives you about six minutes to answer each question[/SIZE]




You have an average of six minutes. Some problems took me less than one minute, some took 6-15 minutes.

I did about 3 passes on the exam. First was everything that I knew I could do, regardless of how long, I did group the NFPA code questions and did them first. I did about 80% this way.

I did the first 80% in less than 2 hours, leaving me plenty of time to research some questions. Then, I went to everything else. I "finished" in less than 3 hours, but spent time checking and further researching questions that were left in the "guess" state.

If you aren't confident on at least 80%, you probably won't pass.

I went with an approach that I'm only taking this once. I put in about 300 hours of study and 100 hours of preparation (gathering sources, marking sources, etc.). Passed on the first "do" (Do or do not, there is no try.)


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Peele1 said:


> I went with an approach that I'm only taking this once. I put in about 300 hours of study and 100 hours of preparation (gathering sources, marking sources, etc.). Passed on the first "do" (Do or do not, there is no try.)






Well said....if you were to not pass, figure out what your plan B would be and do those things now. Maybe that means take a class, spend more time studying, getting more questions sets, etc. Don't cheap out the first time through....you spend too many hours working on this and the test it too expensive/painful to take twice. Don't cheat your self and try to save a few bucks.


----------



## iwire (Jul 25, 2014)

Also, don't spent too much time one one question, if you can't answer it or sort know what it asking for within a minute, circle it and move on. Come back later after you first pass thru.

Also, organization of your materials systematically is a key! I found that bring sample questions in the exam is practically useless. You won't have time to find anything there unless you really index everything

pray to God to keep you calm and collective...


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 29, 2014)

thank you Iwire


----------



## saberger_vt (Aug 1, 2014)

I must say I studied a completely different way, I made sure I knew the theory inside and out, I did very few problems. By doing this, it did not matter what was thrown at me, I knew how to use the correct formulas and was able to do all the problems, with enough time at the end to review all of the questions. That's my two cents.


----------

